# Need advice on grooming



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Maybe you want a Teddy clip. Google it. And google toy poodle clips or miniature. Sorry I can't remember what size Cooper is.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Luthian Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

Got some images for you, the first is kinda of an old school french moustache and the others are a variation of that and a full teddy or panda face. Be careful who you take your little one to, lots of groomers don't know how to do cuts like these, they know how to shave and that's it! Also because he is light colored you may get staining around his mouth that you may not like.


----------



## Coopers mom (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you!! The teddy clip was what I was wanting 
He is very white but also has had some tearing issues. But then we give him a bath every week and also clean his face every night. Hope we can keep him clean and cute lol


----------

